# RIP Clover *edited*



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

On October 15, 2008 (awhile ago, I know)
I woke up in the morning to find Clover
laying on the floor of her cage I picked her up and wrapped her because she was cold, when I realized she had blood around her mouth and nose and wasn't moving, still breathing, but barely alive, it was horrible and weird because she was fine the night before. I had been saving up to take her to the vet for a URI and almost had enough, but I had to make the hard decision to have her PTS. The vet said she had pneumonia, she probably would have lived another day if I hadn't had her put down but i couldn't watch her suffer for that long. she died in my lap around 10:30 that morning. She lived about 26 months, but I only got to be with her for 7 of them. 

She was the most amazing rat on earth, she had a horrible past before I took her in, bred over 8 times kept in a tiny cage on cedar bedding, almost never interacted with, the previous owner was missing out on a lot! she would eat food right off my plate, sleep on my bed with me instead of going in her cage, come when I called her, she loved giving kisses, when I'd cry she'd lick the tears right off my face, sleep on my tummy while i watched wildboyz, sit on my shoulder while i was on the computer. We had lots of great times, like when she drank from a straw, her clodhopper obsession (she got at one once, every time I opened a bag she'd go nuts trying to get them lol) 

It was probably the greatest 7 months I ever had, no rat will ever replace her
Bye Clover :-[ :'(

here's a little video I made, from the very first day with her to the last (not all 952 pictures I have of her are included) it's not finished yet I still have to add music, but until I figure out how to do that here it is
http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff170....nt=11506d5c.pbw


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: RIP Clover*

Bye Clover...
I know what you feel...


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: RIP Clover*

RIP Clover you had a great life, short as it was. My babies are waiting at the bridge to play with you.


----------

